# Went to the police training today...Just a couple of pics...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I have video, but not sure if I am allowed to post it... They are video of a scenerio of a car jacker and a vid of the long obstical course....over the river and through the woods......


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good pics and I like that shirt!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love the shirt! :rofl:


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whats with the handler in the water with his dog? Going into the water to get a suspect is a TERRIBLE idea.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Coastie01 said:


> Whats with the handler in the water with his dog? Going into the water to get a suspect is a TERRIBLE idea.


This was part of an obstical course...They ran over a large berm, 
dog and handler jumped a large rolled hay bale, 
around a fence in sugar sand, 
over a wall, 
into the water for about 70ft, 
up a drain pipe, 
to an open field with a decoy, 
release dog for bite, 
retrieve, 
through the wood, 
passive decoy on exit, 
through the field, 
up a huge dirt berm, 
another decoy, 
down the steep hill into chest deep water for another 70 ft. 
FINISH...

I came to the conclusion this was not a normal training session. It was K9 officers from all over the state participating. I would guess there were at least 50 or so officers and thier dogs.

In one area they were tracking, another was the obstical course, another was the car jacking scenerio, and an area they were firing a gun.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the t-shirt :rofl:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Whao! I saw the head trainer working dogs at the club I visit but **** you got to see something special!!! 
I am so jealous. What was the best part?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

DolphinGirl said:


> This was part of an obstical course...They ran over a large berm,
> dog and handler jumped a large rolled hay bale,
> around a fence in sugar sand,
> over a wall,
> ...


Not only did they get to do all that. We get paid for it!!!!! Someone once said something like; You never have to work a day in your life if you enjoy what you are doing. 

DFrost


----------

